# My first twister



## Sid (Aug 2, 2016)

My first Twister, hope the pics make through,

cheers

Sid


----------



## Sid (Aug 2, 2016)

Sweet , I figured it out...though it looks better in your hand, n pics are not great, but I got em up, ok for a feeble minded old fart,lol


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sweet! Looks like a nice stick.

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice twister!!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice! Is that maple?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good looking stick.


----------



## Sid (Aug 2, 2016)

Cheers guys

really should have checked to see what species it was, but I just saw it there, hiding in the woods off of my drive way & ran for the hand saw....I must have passed it a zillion times,prolly looking at it without seeing it..I think it may be Beech, my woods have lots of Beech..When I stripped of the bark,which came off like peeling a banana, the wood was very white, but now after a couple of months getting an outdoor tan, it is turning a rather nice shade of buttery yellow.

It feels good in the hand, with the weight up top, n the 1" or so shaft.

I have this cool indian style turtle, silver n turquoise that I might put on the top, it s the exact size of the cut top....or I might try carving something for the top....I feel blessed to have found it...its awesome

cheers all

English Sid


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice! I'm still jealous of people who find twistys. They don't really grow around here for some reason and I don't plan on being here long enough to grow them myself.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Love those. Something we never really see where I live is those kinds of saplings growing.


----------

